# Eagan Open 2015?



## Memphis3000 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Eagan Open 2015 in Minnesota*

I am thinking of holding a competition on June 20 in Eagan, Minnesota. 


Spoiler: Schedule



9:30-Check-in
10:30-Fmc atttempt 1
11:30-Pyraminx round 1
12:00-Lunch
12:30-3x3 round 1
1:15-2x2 round 1
1:45-Pyraminx Final
2:00-Fmc attempt 2
3:00-Skewb round 1
3:30-2x2 Final (Top ten)
3:45-Fmc attempt 3
4:45-Skewb Final (Top Eight)
5:00-3x3 Finals (Top ten)
When 3x3 Finals end-Awards



As you can see from the schedule, the events would be FMC,Skewb,2x2,3x3, and Pyraminx.
There would be a 25 competitor limit since this is my first time organizing a competition.

I have not gotten a venue or contacted a delegate, as I am just posting this for feedback, or for people to say that they would like to go.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd have a hard time believing that the board would approve a 25 competitor limit. Realistically, each of 2x2 and 3x3 would need at least twice as much time, many other events are cut short too.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the feedback Kit. Realistically, you are probably right, I could probably not accomplish this.


----------

